# [SOLVED] Please help with wireless RTL8188CE

## sheepduke

Hi everyone, I have a laptop Thinkpad X230 with Gentoo installation. Everything worked like a charm in past 3 years. However I got a really strange problem after I reinstalled my Gentoo.

Why reinstall? Because I moved to archlinux to have a try but found it was not my dish  :Smile: 

Since the reinstallation my wireless behaves weirdly. I am using wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd for wifi.

After booting, everything was OK for a while. After a very short period (probably after I opened one or two web pages), the wireless stopped working. 

I tried to ping 192.168.1.1 (my router) and the destination is unreachable and my wireless network is totally unavailable.

If I try to kill dhcpcd and invoke it manually, it does not get any IP and ifconfig shows that the IP address of wlan0 is...not a valid IP at all.

Please ignore eth0 because I am using it to post this topic  :Wink: 

```

~ $ ifconfig 

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.6  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::fd91:ba:520a:e24a  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 3c:97:0e:67:89:e7  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 4498  bytes 2820445 (2.6 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 2154  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1392  bytes 136796 (133.5 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xf2500000-f2520000  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 156  bytes 16451 (16.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 156  bytes 16451 (16.0 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 169.254.237.187  netmask 255.255.0.0  broadcast 169.254.255.255

        inet6 fe80::7c77:b33f:2568:2f19  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 20:16:d8:c2:e9:16  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 1566  bytes 466517 (455.5 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1387  bytes 193131 (188.6 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

I have kernel Realtek wireless driver configured and package linux-firmware installed.

I am using classic openrc and its netifrc facility to manage the networks.

wpa_supplicant configuration is based on https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant, with the patched installed.

I suspect it is not a hardware problem because with my Windows or system-rescure-cd the wireless is fine.

I Googled a lot but have not found any helpful solution.

Some system information is shown below.

Please let me know if more information is needed.

Thanks in advance for your generous attention and potential help!

```

~ $ lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev c4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation QM77 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

02:00.0 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd PCIe SDXC/MMC Host Controller (rev 04)

03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)

```

```

~ $ iwconfig 

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11  ESSID:"ChinaNet-baba"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.422 GHz  Access Point: F4:B8:A7:1A:F5:74   

          Bit Rate=6.5 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry short limit:7   RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=70/70  Signal level=-32 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:1   Missed beacon:0

```

```

~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.3.3 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-5.4.0, glibc-2.23-r3, 4.9.4-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.9.4-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-3210M_CPU_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:     5925640 total,   4469836 free

KiB Swap:    2047996 total,   2047996 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Mon, 16 Jan 2017 03:15:01 +0000

sh bash 4.4_p5-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.27 p1.0) 2.27

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p5-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.1_rc4::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.1::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.23.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.27::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.5::gentoo, 5.4.0-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.9::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo-zh

    location: /var/lib/layman/gentoo-zh

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: git://github.com/microcai/gentoo-zh.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://mirrors.163.com/gentoo-portage

    priority: 9999

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles getbinpkg merge-sync news nostrip parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.163.com/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5 -l4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emacs emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support readline sdl seccomp session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32 64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Last edited by sheepduke on Thu Jan 19, 2017 6:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## charles17

 *sheepduke wrote:*   

> If I try to kill dhcpcd and invoke it manually, it does not get any IP and ifconfig shows that the IP address of wlan0 is...not a valid IP at all.

 

To me it looks like what is called a Link-local address

 *sheepduke wrote:*   

> wpa_supplicant configuration is based on https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant, with the patched installed.

 

Did you mean the CONFIG_MATCH_IFACE patch which is to be used for Network management using DHCPCD?

For netifrc you'd better go with https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant#Setup_for_Gentoo_net..2A_scripts instead.

----------

## sheepduke

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *sheepduke wrote:*   If I try to kill dhcpcd and invoke it manually, it does not get any IP and ifconfig shows that the IP address of wlan0 is...not a valid IP at all. 
> 
> To me it looks like what is called a Link-local address
> 
>  *sheepduke wrote:*   wpa_supplicant configuration is based on https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant, with the patched installed. 
> ...

 

Thank you for your quick reply.

I do have a valid net config I think.

```

~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0="dhcp"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"

```

By the way when I stop net.wlan0 service, I saw an error message:

```

~ $ service net.wlan0 stop

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Bringing down interface wlan0

 *   Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                          [ ok ]

 *   Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

 *   start-stop-daemon: 1 process refused to stop                                                                                                                 [ !! ]

RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory

Error talking to the kernel

```

I googled it but no result.

----------

## sheepduke

Later I tried to manually invoke wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd. I did:

```

~ $ ifconfig wlan0 up

~ $ wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211 -B -iwlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

~ $ dhcpcd -B4L wlan0 

DUID 00:01:00:01:20:08:9c:09:20:16:d8:c2:e9:16

wlan0: IAID d8:c2:e9:16

wlan0: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.7

wlan0: DHCP lease expired

wlan0: soliciting a DHCP lease

```

Then dhcpcd is stuck here and no IP address obtained for interface wlan0.

```

~ $ ifconfig 

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.6  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::fd91:ba:520a:e24a  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 3c:97:0e:67:89:e7  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 2760  bytes 1431853 (1.3 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 1194  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 944  bytes 96651 (94.3 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xf2500000-f2520000  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 379  bytes 35416 (34.5 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 379  bytes 35416 (34.5 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 20:16:d8:c2:e9:16  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 1532  bytes 985152 (962.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1595  bytes 219565 (214.4 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

----------

## charles17

What about stopping net.eth0?

```
# service net.eth0 stop
```

----------

## sheepduke

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> What about stopping net.eth0?
> 
> ```
> # service net.eth0 stop
> ```
> ...

 

```

~ $ service net.eth0 stop

 * Bringing down interface eth0

 *   Stopping dhcpcd on eth0 ...

sending signal TERM to pid 4365

waiting for pid 4365 to exit                                                [ ok ]

RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory

Error talking to the kernel

```

Same. I suppose there is a potential error in my wireless driver or firmware, but everything seems fine...

```

~ $ lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

ctr                     3968  0

ccm                     8432  0

rtl8192ce              58579  0

rtl_pci                23760  1 rtl8192ce

rtl8192c_common        45142  1 rtl8192ce

rtlwifi                67557  3 rtl_pci,rtl8192ce,rtl8192c_common

mac80211              516481  3 rtl_pci,rtl8192ce,rtlwifi

x86_pkg_temp_thermal     5317  0

cfg80211              458447  2 mac80211,rtlwifi

kvm_intel             171525  0

rfkill                 14032  1 cfg80211

kvm                   475974  1 kvm_intel

xhci_pci                4766  0

xhci_hcd              109674  1 xhci_pci

ehci_pci                3975  0

ehci_hcd               41566  1 ehci_pci

usbcore               164747  4 ehci_hcd,xhci_pci,xhci_hcd,ehci_pci

irqbypass               2808  1 kvm

usb_common              2222  1 usbcore

atkbd                  15446  0

evdev                  12394  6

```

```

~ $ equery list linux-firmware

 * Searching for linux-firmware ...

[IP-] [  ] sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20161205:0

```

----------

## khayyam

 *sheepduke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory
> ```
> ...

 

sheepduke ... this normally means the device/interface doesn't exist. What are you using for device management, and to disable 'predictable network names'?

Can you provide the output of: rc -status --all | tr -s ' '

best ... khay

----------

## sheepduke

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *sheepduke wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory
> ```
> ...

 

Well, I have two cards, eth0 and wlan0, and udev is used to change the name. 

"wlan0" is...well, shorter than "wlp3s0". And I tried to disable the udev rule, but the problem is still there.

Actually if I do "service net.eth0 stop" then the RTNETLINK message still shows up but does no effect.

```

~ $ rc-status --all | tr -s ''

Runlevel: sysinit

 sysfs                                                             [  started  ]

 devfs                                                             [  started  ]

 udev                                                              [  started  ]

 dmesg                                                             [  started  ]

 kmod-static-nodes                                                 [  started  ]

 opentmpfiles-dev                                                  [  started  ]

 udev-trigger                                                      [  started  ]

Runlevel: default

 cronie                                                            [  started  ]

 net.wlan0                                                         [  started  ]

 netmount                                                          [  started  ]

 ntpd                                                              [  started  ]

 local                                                             [  started  ]

Runlevel: boot

 hwclock                                                           [  started  ]

 modules                                                           [  started  ]

 fsck                                                              [  started  ]

 root                                                              [  started  ]

 mtab                                                              [  started  ]

 swap                                                              [  started  ]

 localmount                                                        [  started  ]

 sysctl                                                            [  started  ]

 bootmisc                                                          [  started  ]

 termencoding                                                      [  started  ]

 keymaps                                                           [  started  ]

 loopback                                                          [  started  ]

 procfs                                                            [  started  ]

 opentmpfiles-setup                                                [  started  ]

 hostname                                                          [  started  ]

 swapfiles                                                         [  started  ]

 binfmt                                                            [  started  ]

 urandom                                                           [  started  ]

Runlevel: shutdown

 savecache                                                         [  stopped  ]

 killprocs                                                         [  stopped  ]

 mount-ro                                                          [  stopped  ]

Runlevel: nonetwork

 local                                                             [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed/wanted

 modules-load                                                      [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

```

----------

## sheepduke

Update

OK after you guys' help I did some test and want to post something new here.

I boot my laptop as usual, the problem exists. wpa_gui shows that the connection is "Completed (station)".

Then I manually "killall dhcpcd" and did the following:

```

~ $ dhcpcd -4B wlan0

DUID 00:01:00:01:20:08:9c:09:20:16:d8:c2:e9:16

wlan0: IAID d8:c2:e9:16

wlan0: soliciting a DHCP lease

wlan0: using IPv4LL address 169.254.237.187

wlan0: adding route to 169.254.0.0/16

wlan0: carrier lost

wlan0: deleting route to 169.254.0.0/16

wlan0: carrier acquired

wlan0: IAID d8:c2:e9:16

wlan0: soliciting a DHCP lease

wlan0: probing for an IPv4LL address

wlan0: using IPv4LL address 169.254.237.187

wlan0: adding route to 169.254.0.0/16

```

It seems that dhcpcd couldn't get any valid IP and then used IPv4LL address, which I can't ping my router (of course!).

Also if I do nothing after booting and just ping 192.168.1.1 (my router), the message looks:

```

~ $ ping 192.168.1.1

PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=5100 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=4059 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=3035 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=2016 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=5 ttl=64 time=992 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=6 ttl=64 time=2.43 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=7 ttl=64 time=3.35 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=8 ttl=64 time=2.42 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=9 ttl=64 time=2001 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=10 ttl=64 time=949 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=11 ttl=64 time=2.53 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=12 ttl=64 time=5.45 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=13 ttl=64 time=2.43 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=14 ttl=64 time=2.46 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=15 ttl=64 time=21626 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=16 ttl=64 time=20615 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=17 ttl=64 time=19591 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=18 ttl=64 time=18567 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=19 ttl=64 time=17543 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=20 ttl=64 time=16519 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=21 ttl=64 time=15495 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=22 ttl=64 time=14471 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=23 ttl=64 time=13447 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=24 ttl=64 time=12423 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=25 ttl=64 time=11403 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=26 ttl=64 time=10379 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=27 ttl=64 time=9359 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=28 ttl=64 time=8335 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=29 ttl=64 time=7315 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=30 ttl=64 time=6291 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=31 ttl=64 time=5283 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=32 ttl=64 time=4259 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=33 ttl=64 time=3235 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=34 ttl=64 time=2211 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=35 ttl=64 time=1187 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=36 ttl=64 time=163 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=37 ttl=64 time=2.42 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=38 ttl=64 time=2.45 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=85 ttl=64 time=203 ms

ping: sendmsg: Network is unreachable

ping: sendmsg: Network is unreachable

ping: sendmsg: Network is unreachable

ping: sendmsg: Network is unreachable

ping: sendmsg: Network is unreachable

^C

--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---

101 packets transmitted, 39 received, 61% packet loss, time 102165ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 2.421/6618.338/21626.025/6963.161 ms, pipe 22

```

Incredible delay.

My router is provided by ISP, I'm not sure if it's because the ISP is not friendly to Linux. But why it used to be fine and system-rescure-cd is also fine...

I will test another router.

But the "RTNETLINK" problem is really weird...

Any clues?

----------

## charles17

 *sheepduke wrote:*   

> I am using classic openrc and its netifrc facility to manage the networks.

 

I seem to recall that I never got that combination to really work without those packages as mentioned in Link event detection.

----------

## sheepduke

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *sheepduke wrote:*   I am using classic openrc and its netifrc facility to manage the networks. 
> 
> I seem to recall that I never got that combination to really work without those packages as mentioned in Link event detection.

 

You mean Ethernet? I always do "service net.eth0 restart" after plugging in a cable...

And my problem is related to wireless, not Ethernet....

I really appreciate your help, but I don't think "ifplugd" will do any good....

----------

## khayyam

sheepduke ...

You're not alone ... that suggests a problem with openrc, or your respective kernels.

best ... khay

----------

## sheepduke

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> sheepduke ...
> 
> You're not alone ... that suggests a problem with openrc, or your respective kernels.
> 
> best ... khay

 

Ha! You inspired me!!

I never thought that this problem is caused by the kernel.

I compiled a stable kernel 4.4.39 (I am using ~amd64 keyword) and booted from it instead of 4.9.4, without changing anything else.

With the older kernel, the wireless connection becomes very stable. I booted it several times and it seems to work normally now.

When I "service net.wlan0 stop" the weird RTNETLINK message still shows up, but the connection itself works like a charm just like before.

Maybe I can conclude that the problem is related to upgrading of the kernel.

I am so happy of that since I have spent really too much time on it.

Thank you khayyam for your great inspiration. Thanks everyone for helping me.

I will mark this topic as "solved", FINALLY!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xmw

I found this bug as only result mentioning problems with RTL8188CE and Linux 4.9.

I got a refurbished x220 two weeks ago, 4.8.17 works fine, 4.9.{4,5,6} does not.

I can ping my router 10 seconds after starting net.wlan0, any further communication fails.

Anyway, I have installed an firmware w/o white/blacklist, and ordered an Intel 7260.

Maybe this gets fixed later during 4.9.

CONFIG_RTL8192CE=m

03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)

----------

